# R32 GTR



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

I***8217;m looking an honest clean R32 GTR, 

It will be for me personally, hopefully a forever purchase. 

I have funds available, so if you are considering selling your r32, I would be interested to hear from you.


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

What is your budget and are you looking for a standard or modified car?


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

NICKH said:


> What is your budget and are you looking for a standard or modified car?
> 
> I***8217;m open to either.. more on the side of standard.
> 
> ...


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/561901-one-best-r32-gtrs-left-3.html#post5785655


----------



## Kristofor (Sep 28, 2018)

Still looking.. vehicle will be kept and not flipped


----------



## Kammy (Jan 13, 2004)

*R32 for sale*

i have a 1994 grey 32 which is currently in storage for sale from my collection. It as been modified and has recently had a new clutch & a bottom end refresh done. It's had a full glass out repaint done as well as been under sealed. All work has been carried out by The Gtr heritage Centre feel free to ring them on 01429 838 885 or PM me


----------

